# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Kinderen op de basisschool moeten getest worden op hartafwijkingen

## Leontien

> Kinderen op Vlaamse basisscholen krijgen waarschijnlijk allen een test om te zien of ze hartafwijkingen hebben. De Vlaamse minister van Sport Philippe Muyters is dat van plan. 
> 
> Op die manier zouden heel wat gevallen van plotselinge dood van jongeren moeten worden voorkomen. De oorzaak is meestal een aangeboren afwijking aan het hart of aan het hartritme. De slachtoffers wisten zelf veelal niet dat ze een probleem hadden.
> 
> Bedoeling is dat de schoolartsen bij hun gebruikelijke onderzoeken voortaan ook een elektrocardiogram (ECG) maken. Zo'n test duurt volgens de artsen niet lang en kost zo'n 15 euro, meldde de Vlaamse krant Gazet van Antwerpen zaterdag.
> 
> Bron: nu.nl


*Wat vind jij hiervan? Moeten jonge kinderen al getest worden op een hartafwijking? Of vind je het wat te overdreven? Of vind je ze wat te jong?*

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Ronald68

Ik vind het overdreven, leuk als je te horen krijgt dat een kind een ongeneselijke hartafwijking heeft.

----------


## meneereddie

Het gaat hier wel om de gezondheid en de levensverwachting van jonge mensen..
Je kunt niet vroeg genoeg een afwijking constateren, zodat er tijdig een correcte behandeling kan worden uitgevoerd, en behalve de kwantiteit van het leven, ook de kwaliteit van het leven in waarde kan stijgen, en verlengt wordt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Kwaliteit van leven is belangrijk en hoe eerder iets ontdekt wordt hoe beter het over het algemeen is... zolang het niet ten koste gaat van het aantal leraren, studiemateriaal of iets dergelijks dan denk ik niet dat het kwaad kan  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm aan de ene kant vind ik het wel goed, maar aan de andere kant net zoals Ronald zegt: te overdreven. Ik vind niet dat deze onderzoeken onder schooltijd horen te gebeuren, ik neem ook aan dat ze pasgeboren baby's onderzoeken op aangeboren afwijkingen..

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja ik ben het met je eens dat het ietwat overdreven is en niet onder schooltijd moet...

Pasgeboren baby's krijgen een gehoorscreening en een hielprik op http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hielprik staat een overzicht met wat ze testen in Nederland en België, maar daarmee wordt niet gezocht naar hartafwijkingen.

----------


## gossie

Ik ben het eens met sommige die het ietwat overdreven vinden. Ik vind het overdreven. Het is kwaliteit van het leven. En het is erg naar, moeilijk om een kind te verliezen met hartproblemen. Maar ik denk persoonlijk, dat je het niet met een test moet doen, op de basisschool!

----------

